# Carfax?



## graffixation (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi I was wondering if anyone who had a carfax account could run an 89' 240sx with the VIN#: JN1HS36P4KWQ05305. This is my first time posting so I hope I got it under the right catogorey. Thanks.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

graffixation said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone who had a carfax account could run an 89' 240sx with the VIN#: JN1HS36P4KWQ05305. This is my first time posting so I hope I got it under the right catogorey. Thanks.


Just to let you know, this came up as an invalid entry/nonexistant.


----------

